# Runner Bunners!



## MPHF (Jul 8, 2009)

Back in December 2006 we were given two sisters- Toffee and Nuggett. They were mixed breeds and the first pets my Daughter and I had. I wasn't keen on keeping Rabbits, but Hannah really wanted them and pursuaded me to have them (as long as she cleaned them out!) 


In the summer of 2007 we were deeply in love with them both and they loved running around the garden binkying, flopping and digging the biggestholes you could imagine. 

In the eveing of 11th September 2007, when we were going to tuck them up for the night, we noticed that Nuggett's eyeslooked "sleepy". We didn't realise at this point that anything was wrong. The next morning, Nuggett didn't look any better althoughshe was still eating, drinking, peeing and pooing and playing as normal. We then moticed that Toffee's eyes were red and swollen too. We looked in a Pets At Home book "A Guide To Rabbits"and it said that red and swollen eyes meant Myomatosis. I couldn't believe it as I thought that only wild rabbits get it. I phoned the vet and they said "prepare for the worst". I text Hannah to get herto come home from school at lunch time.We had time to say our goodbyes and have a few hours with them before they went. My parents tookToffeeand Nuggett to the vet on the 12th September and they were PTS.*Binky Free Little Girls :rainbow:*

This was the start of our love for bunners.............

In the middle of October 2007, my Sister took me to a pet shop (Rats, Cats and Elephants) as she wanted to buy Hannah and I two rabbits for Christmas. They were Dutch buns which I really wanted. There was one bunny that just ran over to us so we had to have him. We then chose a beautiful girl to live with him. My Sister named the boy- Minstrel and Hannah named the girl- Gizmo. 

We had already learnt by now, that they needed vaccinating and neutering/spaying. We had Minstrel neutered as soon as we could and he recovered lovely and was such a case even though he was on his own. Gizmo was more quiet and timid although dominant over Minstrel. We took Gizzy to the vet on the 3rd March to be spayed. That evening, we went to pick her up. The vet said that he had a hard job putting her to sleep but everything was ok. She came home and sat in the corner, really, really frightened. She wasn't eating or drinking anything. We left her until the next day. Still no wee or poo and not eating or drinking anything. I phoned the vet and got an appointment to take her back. He gave her a pain killing injection and another one to keep her gut moving. I brought her back home. Still nothing in the litter tray. We phoned the vet again and they said we could take her back in to stay overnight but it would be expensive but money was the least of our worries. The next morning I phoned upand they saidGizwas fine so we could go and get her. We brought her home and putall her favourite foods down for her. As well as this she had to have fibreplex three times a day. I stayed up with her that night, not sleeping much at all. 

The next morning there was still nothing in the litter tray, nothing eatenand nothing drunk. We were worried but thought that she would get better with the fibreplex. At roughly1:00pm, on the 6th March 2008, I heard a horrible noise, like a high pitched scream, that seemed to go on for ages, that I can still hear now. I ran in to the room where Giz was andthere shelayed motionless. I picked her up calling her name. She was still warm.I was sobbing just holding her close to me.I felt the vet had let us down, bigtime. We buried Giz in our garden and now it has a beautiful rose on. Binky Free Baby Girl :rainbow:

Minstrel started to get depressed and lonely. We had to sit in his run with him and play with him. He needed a friend. A few days later I phoned our local RSPCA and asked if they had any single female rabbits and thay did! Her name was Penguin, a dwarf lop. When we visited her, we fell in love with her, she was so beautiful. We had to have a home visit to make sure we met the RSPCA standards. This was when we first met Tracy (Flashy). We told her what happened to Toffee and Nuggett and she told us that there was so much myxi about that year. We then explained what happened to Gizzy. She told us how bad it was that the vet sent her home without any pain meds. 

[glow=lime]Minstrel and Penguin's first bunny date went really well. We had never bonded rabbits before but with Tracy's help and support we done it they are still so in love. 

On the 7th July 2008, we adopted Harley. Tracy had rescued him from anasty situation and fostered him (her first foster!) She brought him round to meet us. He jumped up on Hannah's lap and flopped on the floor. We fell in love immediately. He had such a wonderful personality and even licked us. We had to playwith Harley and we realsied a few weeks later, he seemed lonely and needed company. A few days later Tracy phoned. There was a bunny called Floppy who was in another awkward place. Wewent to meet Floppy and what a lump she was! We managed to adopt Floppy on the 20th August. Unfortunately Flops was overweight and loved her food. She then started having mucousin with her poos but luckily Tracy had put us on to a rabbit savvyvet and he told usit was to do with her diet and tokeep pushing the hay. (sheused to have a diet that consisted of virtuallyno hay at all). WefedFloppy hay one strand at a time. Eventually, we found that she liked Brome hay. She is now a healthy weight andburies her head inpiles of hay. She also loves the leafy peices in the Timothy Hay. 

Harley and Floppy are very much in love and have been together since December 2008.But Floppy has a second love- food!

We have so much to thank Tracy for. She is always there for us whenever we need help. She always has great advice and has taught us so much. She is a lovely friend to us and our buns. Thank you Tracy :biggrin2:

All our bunnies are part of our family and we love them dearly!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 8, 2009)

It's absolutely a pleasure and it's always been a pleasure. It's really nice, from my point of view, to feel so comfortable knowing that bunnies I have rehomed have gone to a good home, and even better than that, that I still get lots of updates about them.

I have to be honest, I got choked reading about Giz because I remember how fresh your pain was when we first met and you also lacked a lot of confidence in your ability as an owner. That scream is a horrific sound. I'm lucky never to have yet heard it in one of mine but I heard it on the tv and that sticks with me, I can't imagine how much it must stick, and probably haunt, when its somebun you love so much.

I personally am very glad though that we got the chance to meet and that you have given three of our bunnies (one of which is the very special Harley-boy) such a wonderful home and that I've met two such lovely people 

And no, in answer to your PM, of course I don't mind  This is your blog about your bunny story and it's natural I would pop up in there somewhere given 3/4 of your bunnies came from the RSPCA and two directly from me 

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooow you just need to post some pics  If you haven't got any right now let me know and I'll get some of mine out because I've got pics of all of them


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your losses I know your pain and heart break it brings. {{HUGS}}

It's sounds like you have 4 very lucky bunnies in your care a great friend to help you out. Can't wait for pictures of your guys.


----------



## MPHF (Jul 9, 2009)

Here are some pictures :biggrin2:





Minstrel




Penguin




Minstrel




Minstrel and Penguin




Minstrel




Minstrel and Penguin




Harley

Harley-boy








Harls

Now for how Floppy was before her diet! 






And after.......









Flops




Floppy

Tracy feel free to post any pics you have of them... ( I know you have a lot of Harley-boy!!)


----------



## Flashy (Jul 9, 2009)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Is that them recently? Harley is looking good  Nice moult lines happening there  I'll post some when I get my laptop back (it's gone off to be fixed- I'm a laptop nomad at the moment scrounging off of various parents).


----------



## MPHF (Jul 9, 2009)

Now for the Bridge Buns. Binky Free Babies :rainbow: 

Nuggett






Toffee






Gizmo


----------



## MPHF (Jul 9, 2009)

It was actually a pic from last year but strangely he has the same sort of moult patterns now as well!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 9, 2009)

Ah right. that must be how he likes to moult then 


Giz and Minstrel made such a beautiful couple.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 9, 2009)

Your bunners are veryy cute!  


Emily


----------



## MPHF (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you Emily


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 11, 2009)

Your buns are very cute. I like Harley, I had a boy bunny just like him.


----------



## MPHF (Jul 11, 2009)

Everyone loves Harley, and he loves to lick too!


----------



## MPHF (Jul 13, 2009)

Here are some more recent photos of the buns


----------



## Flashy (Jul 13, 2009)

Ha ha, Harley looks a mess!

You bought one of the big boxes of hay  *knows everything* My buns also enjoyed the box, I would just suggest taking all the tape stuff off because of the long fibres in it which could cause them problems in they digest them.

Have they carried on enjoying their new toys?


----------



## MPHF (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah. Hannah tried to get a picture of them with the toys, but they would have none of it!
Floppy actually picked the willow ball up by herself. I know it don't sound much but that is the first time Flops has picked up a toy by herself!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## MPHF (Jul 22, 2009)

Tomorrow is Penguin's birthday!  
We will put some pictures on of her with her narny and oat cake!!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 22, 2009)

How old is she going to be? Is it 2? I think she was about 8 months at the centre possibly?

I hope you all enjoy your party


----------



## MPHF (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah she will be 2. 
She was 8 months at the centre because Minstrel is a month younger than her!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 22, 2009)

Cradle Snatcher


----------



## MPHF (Jul 22, 2009)

He needs an older woman to keep him in line!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 24, 2009)

Did Penguin have a good birthday?


----------



## MPHF (Jul 25, 2009)

yes thank you. unfortunately her presents still haven't arrived. 
All the buns loved the cake Hannah made for them. mashed banana, grated carrot and oats!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2009)

Shame about the presents but it just means she gets two birthdays 

Sounds like a great rabbit cake  Well done Hannah!

I'm glad she had a good day


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 27, 2009)

Your bunnies are gorgeous I feel sorry for your loss but that vet was only out for the money the first vet we went to was in it for the money haven't gone to him since. Hopefully you will stick around her and enjoy other peoples bunnies stories and learn as much as you can.


----------

